# Iron clexane and antacids



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi

Having been pescribed iron by my gp due to anemia (im 26 weeks pregnant) i came home form the chemist with ferrous fumerate 210mg on a twice a day dose. I am also on clexane 60mg and asprin 75mg due to factor vleiden and mthfr. 

I bottle the iron tablets came is a plain one with pharmacist label on it and has no instructions with it - I tried googling it and came up with mixed messages about not taking indigestion remedies along side it. I was taking otc Tums but will need to prgress to galviscon soon i feel !!! Is it safe to take glaviscon tums etc with these meds and also are you supposed to take the iron tablets with before or after food- I am currently taking it with orange juice and with breakfast and in the evening. I tried asking consultant and midwife at last appointment but they said they had only heard of ferrous carbonate?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think they must have meant Ferrous Sulphate as this is the most common used.

Ferrous fumarate is sometimes better tolerated gut wise, but it can be trial and error on that one.

In terms of indigestion remedies they do reduce the absorption of the iron, so I would suggest a gap of a couple of hours between them.

Orange juice is good as this has vitamin c which enhances iron absorption. Avoid tea at the same time too as this reduces absorption.

In terms of food, if it were important, a cautionary or advisory label would have automatically have been added to the pharmacy label by the computer.

I have checked the labeling section of the BNF and there are no required labels for ferrous fumarate, so you can take it when you want.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice - much simpler than I thought - phew!


----------

